# Electrical or plumbing?



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Came across this today. Condensation in a cooling system had a blockage and this is what I found. 
- 1/2" clear tubing (not clear any more) is the drain for the unit and the electrical flex conduit suppose to be the drain in the drain pan underneath of the unit


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's some nasty brown stuff in that tubing.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That is nice. It reminds me of some of my days doing a/c service. Best one was a job myself and another guy were on because the other techs couldn't figure out why a unit kept blowing transformers. Walking up the pulldown into the attic, as soon as my head is in the attic I see a big silver shiny "ball" around the t-stat wires running under the unit. So I check it out, and someone had previously stripped little spots of the insulation of each wire, and then instead of using electrical tape, they used that aluminum tape on each individual wire, and then wrapped the bundle with more aluminum tape. 

I wish I had pics of some of the stuff I ran across in some of the apartments we worked in.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Primary and secondary drains piped together, need to pipe the secondary to a conspicuous space


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Primary and secondary drains piped together, need to pipe the secondary to a conspicuous space


Yep. Someone cut the primary because was plugged and tapped to the secondary with that electrical flex.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Always funny when you get a call and homeowners say their a/c is dumping rusty water above a window. How much would it cost to pipe that down to ground level?
How about I clear your primary drain instead?


----------



## JSMartinez (Nov 26, 2015)

*Plumbing*

Hiring a good plumber is the better option than doing it by your self, as it can sometime create a real mess. One of my friend was also facing the similar kind of problem and she had hired a good Plumber NJ to get it fixed in timely and clean manner.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

JSMartinez said:


> Hiring a good plumber is the better option than doing it by your self, as it can sometime create a real mess. One of my friend was also facing the similar kind of problem and she had hired a good Useless Non Intro Providing Link Dropper to get it fixed in timely and clean manner.


A captain obvious type statement to start the post ... no intro ... spam ... you must really want us to like you.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

chonkie said:


> A captain obvious type statement to start the post ... no intro ... spam ... you must really want us to like you.


Sorry missed that one. It's taken care of.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

cviolante said:


> A-A$$hat Plumbing, Heating and Air Conditioning is a full-service residential plumbing and HVAC company proudly serving all of New Jersey! We offer services like drain cleaning, mini-split repair and installation, and much more! Emergency services are also available.


Hey moron, you’re trying to sell meat to a butcher.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Hey moron, you’re trying to sell meat to a butcher.


Someone has to. Maybe he works for the slaughterhouse?


----------

